# Northeast Slopes, VT  3/12/11



## billski (Mar 14, 2011)

After Storrs, the next stop on the safari was Northeast Slopes, set along the Waits river, in or near the Northeast Kingdom.  Another non-profit, these people put the word into "community" with their deeds and friendliness.  






Pearl and her husband, run the snack stand and the equipment respectively.  Dennis runs the cat and is generally filled with grease.  He owns the cattle farm across the street, sometimes letting his cattle graze on the slopes in the off-season.  Dennis builds fences.  "any kind, all kind".  You want a fence, call Dennis.  Rob ran the t-bar.  Yep, first name basis comes quick.

  Since someone put up a web page for them, they've been getting a lot of folk like me, "from away."  Now these folk can call us "flat landers and really mean it"







  Two years back they installed a T-bar.  They had realized that adults were a bit weary of the rope tow.  They would do it a few times, then quit, too much hassle.  So they "upgraded" to a T-bar.  The adults deluged the place.  So, for all you high-speed quad bigots, I challenge  you to a day on the ropes and T-bar.

So Getting to chat with Pearl, I buy a ticket, she talked me down to five bucks.  Yep, you heard it here first!  That is the LEAST I've EVER paid for a ticket.  Now, she dug up a 75th anniversary pin for me (yep, 75 year old still running rope tow (I think that is their claim to fame).  I bought some raffle tickets for the pair of Praxis boards.  I told Pearl I didn't want to win, and if I did, please give them to a local.

Another slow day in paradise:







Pearl told me if I had come earlier she would have made me lunch!  My choice of seating at any of the ten benches and four picnic tables.  They're planning on pond-skimming in a couple weeks.  

The groomed trails were sweet and dry. 















 I spied a natural trail with three track through the woods.  I'll tell you, I've never gotten the snot beat out of me by a 200 foot hill.  The snow was about five inches deep, but nobody told me it was still saturated with water.  Third turn, bang! binding eject and landed plop!  Immediately filling my clothes with wet snow. Ugh!


I took my spill on an East Corinth hill:




Danger! the prettiest ones are the most dangerous!

The hill had the topography of S6, without the collegiate vibe. 

They've got a snow cat, and some snow making, it's a very small, but complete community area.  Great people, great vibe.  Real people, in their Carharts and plaid shirts and rubber waders.






After the tow closed, Dennis and I stood in the very deep mud parking lot and talked about beef cattle farming, how the State of VT made it too expensive for him to continue maple-sugaring (still got a nice sugarbush), how the state made it difficult to sell steaks (but you can buy a "share" of a cow) and his circa 1700s (nobody knows for sure) farm house.

Time for the Safari to move on.  Hitched up the doggies and headed north on one of the most beautiful roads in VT - Route 25, replete with legit, real country stores.  Not the tourist stores.  Onward to Steaux.

Wonderful day of exploring.  Total cost, $15.

Get out when  you can, they could use the cash!


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 15, 2011)

Great report Bill!! Definitely a cool hill.


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice! What a find! 

Have you skied the T-Bar in Brattleboro Vt yet? Looks like an easy hill.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad to see that they got the T-Bar in place and operating.  They were raising money for it last I knew.  They did a nice job.  

You have to ski the Lyndon Outing Club if you haven't.  It is also a community hill but much larger.  Everyone talks about Northeast Slopes, but they forget about the LOC!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 15, 2011)

Great report Bill - hope you are saving these -----------------For YOUR BOOK someday


----------



## billski (Mar 15, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Glad to see that they got the T-Bar in place and operating.  They were raising money for it last I knew.  They did a nice job.
> 
> You have to ski the Lyndon Outing Club if you haven't.  It is also a community hill but much larger.  Everyone talks about Northeast Slopes, but they forget about the LOC!



where's that?  Please don't say Lyndon 

Damn!  They told me what hill they got it from, I don't recall where.  They brought it up piece by piece on pickup trucks and one run with a flatbed.  All done by friends.   It was fairly far, might have been in Mass.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2011)

billski said:


> where's that? Please don't say Lyndon


 
Lyndonville, Vermont.  

www.skilyndon.com


----------



## billski (Mar 15, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Nice! What a find!
> 
> Have you skied the T-Bar in Brattleboro Vt yet? Looks like an easy hill.



Another one for the list?  This is not associated with the ski jump is it?   I thought I was almost done and off to Maine for the largest number of community areas!


----------



## billski (Mar 15, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Lyndonville, Vermont.
> 
> www.skilyndon.com




Next year...

"A Note from the LOC Board:

The LOC is closed for ski/ride for the remainder of the season.  We are working diligently to fix the t-bar and will have it back in full swing for next year. "


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2011)

billski said:


> Next year...
> 
> "A Note from the LOC Board:
> 
> The LOC is closed for ski/ride for the remainder of the season. We are working diligently to fix the t-bar and will have it back in full swing for next year. "


 
Yes, something is wrong with it.  The wrong year for that malfunction to occur.  They have so much snow up there.  I'm so glad I got there when I did in January.


----------



## billski (Mar 15, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Lyndonville, Vermont.
> 
> www.skilyndon.com



A-ha.  On the way to Burke!  
This will be a "pick two" safari!  

Too bad for them, agreed.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 15, 2011)

billski said:


> A-ha.  On the way to Burke!
> This will be a "pick two" safari!
> 
> Too bad for them, agreed.



Ski Burke during the day and LOC at night 
(note: only the main slope has lights)
With Day light savings time in effect, I may try to hike and ski it after work.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2011)

billski said:


> A-ha. On the way to Burke!
> This will be a "pick two" safari!
> 
> Too bad for them, agreed.


 
Yes, on the way to Burke or Jay.  You can see it from I-91 as it has a prominent place over the village.  It in fact is very historic--lots of H.S. state, regional, and national meets were held there back in the day when skiers were required to do nordic, downhill, and ski jumping.  They got rid of their ski jumps in the 1980's due to liability insurance issues.  

And *here is another gem* to visit.  

Veteran's Memorial in Franklin, NH is also neat.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 15, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Great report Bill - hope you are saving these -----------------For YOUR BOOK someday



I agree. I think billski should start compiling all of these TRs on small ski areas and write the definitve book on the subject.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 15, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> I agree. I think billski should start compiling all of these TRs on small ski areas and write the definitve book on the subject.



I'm Thinking a helluva nice , big coffee table book  with  Great photos and  interesting human interest stories in sidebars from all the "characters Mr Bill has encountered in his quest to collect , commandeer and corner the Ski Pin Market  .

 I also see a chapter on all the wierd ski hats    he has acquired , encountered or coveted over the years . !  And interspersed can be  historical trail maps, dineers he's eat a COMFORT meal in , great local brewski mills and of course Cheap Lodging havens .

    What say you Billy Boy ??


----------



## billski (Mar 15, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> I'm Thinking a helluva nice , big coffee table book  with  Great photos and  interesting human interest stories in sidebars from all the "characters Mr Bill has encountered in his quest to collect , commandeer and corner the Ski Pin Market  .
> 
> I also see a chapter on all the wierd ski hats    he has acquired , encountered or coveted over the years . !  And interspersed can be  historical trail maps, dineers he's eat a COMFORT meal in , great local brewski mills and of course Cheap Lodging havens .
> 
> What say you Billy Boy ??



First, I need a photographer.  My photos suck and do no justice.  Takers?
Second, I need a spell checker that doesn't turn into a word-changer.
Third, I only have one hat, but it's so freaking heavy from the pins, it's barely standing on its own.  It is now under house arrest.
Fourth, I need a base camp in Maine.  There are way too many community hills to get to any other way.
Fifth, I need a web site NEFSAP, where the operative word is "found".

But all seriousness aside, I'd like to compile them all this summer and make a serious stab at a map and a directory of areas.  The cool thing about going to an area you've never been before is that it's a new explore.  You only have first impressions once and you only start with a clean slate once.  The key to success is to have enough time to linger and have the gift of gab.

Collecting ski pins isn't very novel - just go on ebay and you will find hundreds of hats with pins that people have inherited and have no clue what they have.  What is different is my rule that I must ski (winter time) there before a pin can be collected.  

The sad thing is that by the time it gets compiled a lot of the info will be dated.  So the memories and encounters and the dedication of those who nurture and protect these areas is all that remains.

We'll get on it when I can't ski any more this year.   Right now, I'm kinda busy.  But please keep those cards and letters coming with small areas with some form of uphill conveyance (not snowmobiles and not skins)  I need to go to.


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 15, 2011)

billski said:


> First, I need a photographer.  My photos suck and do no justice.  Takers?
> Second, I need a spell checker that doesn't turn into a word-changer.
> Third, I only have one hat, but it's so freaking heavy from the pins, it's barely standing on its own.  It is now under house arrest.
> Fourth, I need a base camp in Maine.  There are way too many community hills to get to any other way.
> ...



Why did you snub your nose at McIntire and Campton?  I find these two hills to provide as much value to skiing as any other. Why let your bias interfere with this most august adventure?

I hope you come to your senses.:beer:


----------



## billski (Mar 15, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Why did you snub your nose at McIntire and Campton?  I find these two hills to provide as much value to skiing as any other. Why let your bias interfere with this most august adventure?
> 
> I hope you come to your senses.:beer:



Time, kind sir, time.  I still have to get my big mountain fix in.  I've done five new small areas this year.  If you want more, get out there yourself!    

Campton just came to my attention within the past week.  McIntire, Granite Gorge, Quechee, Mt. Greylock Ski club, Blandford, and now I'm hearing about Brattleboro.  Then there is Maine and New York.

Skiing runs way deeper than the name-brand places that get talked about here.  We need a below-500 feet community area  sub-forum!


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 15, 2011)

billski said:


> Time, kind sir, time.  I still have to get my big mountain fix in.  I've done five new small areas this year.  If you want more, get out there yourself!
> 
> Campton just came to my attention within the past week.  McIntire, Granite Gorge, Quechee, Mt. Greylock Ski club, Blandford, and now I'm hearing about Brattleboro.  Then there is Maine and New York.
> 
> Skiing runs way deeper than the name-brand places that get talked about here.  We need a below-500 feet community area  sub-forum!



GG is too developed for you. I'll buy lunch at McIntire! They do not serve beer from what I can recall. 

The longest time I was stuck on a chair (45 mins) was at McIntire on Christmas Eve in '88. It was snowing and I needed to be home early. Traffic was brutal on the ride due to the snow. That was a great winter.:beer:

I prefer poma's over t-bars. I do not like rope tows at all. Rather hike.

You have to have hit King Pine in your journeys. Where have you decided to bring your beloved daughter and friend?


----------



## billski (Mar 15, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Where have you decided to bring your beloved daughter and friend?



They bailed.  Her GF didn't want to ski, and so my daughter decided socializing trumped skiing.  I offered tubing or any other activity but it was a no-go.   So I went to Stowe.


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 16, 2011)

billski said:


> They bailed.  Her GF didn't want to ski, and so my daughter decided socializing trumped skiing.  I offered tubing or any other activity but it was a no-go.   So I went to Stowe.



For a frugal fellow you sure know how to roll. :razz:

You ever go tubing at Brad Park's place?


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice TR. Skied a day at Wachusett and two at Wildcat myself on Simon Mall vouchers from their Thanksgiving special (meaning I technically paid $1.48 per ticket since you can get 2 tix per $500 giftcards purchased). This is the only way I can make Wildcat work moneywise especially with gas prices this high. Else, I'd be on the bus. $5 is still amazing though and wonder how these mountain differ from places like Nashoba where it only takes 90 seconds to ski down.


----------

